# My "cheap" track car build



## Mattie170 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new on here so I thought i would start a build thread. I started out buying the car off a guy who works for me as it was cheap and thought it would be cheap fun :roll: . The car is a 1999 225 with 112k miles, chassis is super clean and paint work is very good too. I thought if I bought something a bit older it would be easy as I didn't want to get involved in loads of custom stuff, that didn't last long.

I have always been into tuning cars and had a lot of different cars. A year and a half a ago I gave up with my Honda S2000 as the engine kept failing, it was a 600hp gt30 powered car running 1.2 bar boost with a quaife sequential gearbox and motec m150 ecu with paddle shift. Most stuff was custom like camshafts, cooling system etc etc and the thing was crazy fast. I sold it all and bought a Audi R8 LMX which I still have.

So August last year I wanted something I didn't care about to take on track and the TT happened. I needed to do a few bits to it as there was a couple issues here is a pic of it when I first got it



So first job was to strip it, which was easy. I tried a a of my mates alloys to see what the offset was like....






Way too wide so went for a smaller set of the XXr's 8.75" et32 from memory.



I then started ordering parts:

Tillett B6F seat
pro alloy big ic kit
revo stage two map
various intake and breather parts.
Milltek 3" exhaust
both wishbones and all hubs and suspension arms
every powerflex bush going
eibach antiroll bar kit
Steering wheel
Quick release boss
Forge baffled sump
Safety devices Rear cage






Then my dog got hit by a car and was in a bad way with a broken leg so my heart went from the project. In November it came back and I started more work again as the weather had turned I thought I might as well push on with mods.

Whilst I was not into the car the parts i had ordered turned up then I found out the ic kit didn't fit my car for some reason so a deal was struck so I altered the pipe work so it fitted. I did this in between work when i could be bothered with it. I was annoyed as it turned into more custom work. [smiley=bigcry.gif]





I also bought a alcon big brake kit off a time attack car that my mate supports so more custom work to make it fit, wasn't the end of the world as just needed some bells and brackets to be machined. Oh and it needed a hydraulic handbrake as the rears have no mechanical handbrake.




I put the stage two map on and the clutch went so ordered a sachs solid flywheel and paddle clutch. I got my arse into gear stripped and powder coated all the suspension components, brake brackets and bells machined so it could all be fitted at once. I trailered my car over to his so he could do it all and took his evo back as I needed to do work to his.

This was all done beginning of December and we put it on the dyno to check it out with the new map on it......something was wrong, it was so lean up at lambda one whilst in boost, we messed around with so many things to no joy. I bought a new afm from a local motor factors, new fuel pump and new fuel filter. Still no good so I took it for a drive to log it just to make sure something funny wasn't happening on the dyno........bang exhaust valve broke.




New engine ordered and my mate fitted it for me on the dyno again and still the same it had all different sensors and the afm was a oem one from the secondhand engine. after hours of work, I bought yet another afm from vw. All worked and was fine. I had a total of 4 afm's and only one was good. I found out the afm had been changed just before I bought the car and it must of been one meant for another 1.8t engine, during all this I learnt a lot of motor factors list the wrong part from the apx engine.

So we only finally sorted that last weekend, so now more work to get her ready. Making new bells for the brakes as the calipers needed more clearnce so building the spacer into the bells. Going to order a second seat, harnesses and the front section of the cage next week. I should take delivery on kw st xta coilovers this week as the car is super high even with eibach springs on due to weight being taken out. Once that is all done it should be ready for track day. I have missed loads of details but you'll see all the other bits that's happened during the time.

Down pipe was touching the driveshaft coupling


Forge sent baffled pan with hardly any welds and one had already cracked




Cage install


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mattie, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Great write up and welcome to track TT ownership!

There's a few of us here tracking, you've made a great start with some great buys so far.

Your biggest enemy here will be weight, there's so much weight to remove from these cars, head to the motorsport section and check out this thread;

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=1140105

Stupid things like a 15kg NVH damper behind the rear bumper, 10kg of sound deadening that can be removed in the cabin, amongst many other items.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Hmmm, yes... 'cheap'... famous last words ehy :lol:..!

As Nick has said, great start so far - welcome !

Great pictures.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

HI, Looking good. I have just fitted a rear safety devices cage in my car the same as yours. I also have a Forge baffled sump the same as yours with a similar amount of welds, I am not worried about it though as it's plenty strong enough to support the baffles.
Very unlucky with the engine, when I was looking for a car I went for a BAM engine. The main reason for that was they are much easier to tune having a wideband lambda sensor but they are also a lot more reliable because of this and the EGT sensor fitted. The ECU is more likely to tell you about an issue before you get a failure.
Very impressive brakes, think you have that covered.
What are you using for suspension, Have you changed the shocks / springs or gone for coil overs ? .
Like the steering wheel , what model is that ?.
Did you have the number plates done ?, are you a Star Wars fan She's the fastest hunk of junk in the galaxy LOL


----------



## Mattie170 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mattie, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Hi



NickG said:


> Great write up and welcome to track TT ownership!
> 
> There's a few of us here tracking, you've made a great start with some great buys so far.
> 
> ...


Yeah I put the car on the corner weight scales and really I need to concentrate on the front to remove weight as it's so heavy. What's the NVH damper?



TT Tom TT said:


> Hmmm, yes... 'cheap'... famous last words ehy :lol:..!
> 
> As Nick has said, great start so far - welcome !
> 
> Great pictures.


Thanks



desertstorm said:


> HI, Looking good. I have just fitted a rear safety devices cage in my car the same as yours. I also have a Forge baffled sump the same as yours with a similar amount of welds, I am not worried about it though as it's plenty strong enough to support the baffles.
> Very unlucky with the engine, when I was looking for a car I went for a BAM engine. The main reason for that was they are much easier to tune having a wideband lambda sensor but they are also a lot more reliable because of this and the EGT sensor fitted. The ECU is more likely to tell you about an issue before you get a failure.
> Very impressive brakes, think you have that covered.
> What are you using for suspension, Have you changed the shocks / springs or gone for coil overs ? .
> ...


The problem is aluminium welding is weak with vibrations as I had a baffle totally snap off on my s2000 so it would do the same eventually if left like that.

I don't plan to stay on the stock ecu for ever anyway, either go to a motec m1 or a SCS ecu that's local to me.

I'm putting KW st xta on hopefully this week or next depending when they are delivered

Got to be honest I can't remember the model number of the steering wheel but it needed a big extension so made one and welded it to the colum.

No the car came with the number plates and can't be bothered to change as they are just stupid and funny.

I am looking into a sequential gearbox for her as that will make the car awesome fun especially with throttle blipping and flat shift. Will be easy to do as it runs a dbw throttle already.

I'm off to spa in the r8 beginning of April so don't want to waste too much money now.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Mattie170 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Great write up and welcome to track TT ownership!
> ...


Noise Vibration Harshness or some crap like that! :lol: People argue about what it's there for in the TT, some seem to think its a counterweight and without it you will crash at the first corner... it's not, its a big black 15kg plate of metal that's been bolted in behind the rear crashbeam on the passenger side and 100% isn't needed, especially on track!

Stolen Pic showing it in-place...









How it should look... :twisted:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Photobox are a nightmare - I hope the go down the tubes.


----------



## Mattie170 (Jul 29, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Photobox are a nightmare - I hope the go down the tubes.


Who else can I use to host the photo's?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Mattie170 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Photobox are a nightmare - I hope the go down the tubes.
> ...


You can upload direct, which means they'll never disappear!


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like the engine build is going to get serious if you are going to a different ECU, I suppose the S2000 was under a lot of stress running 600bhp so no surprise the sump baffle failed. 
Hard to lose weight from the front of the car, Delete the AC helps, along with a smaller battery behind the seats . That Tillet seat must be well light. I used to use them in my Karting days and they are not the most comfortable though.
Have a good time at Spa.


----------



## Mattie170 (Jul 29, 2017)

desertstorm said:


> Sounds like the engine build is going to get serious if you are going to a different ECU, I suppose the S2000 was under a lot of stress running 600bhp so no surprise the sump baffle failed.
> Hard to lose weight from the front of the car, Delete the AC helps, along with a smaller battery behind the seats . That Tillet seat must be well light. I used to use them in my Karting days and they are not the most comfortable though.
> Have a good time at Spa.


No it wasn't massively stressed, they are a stronger block than these by a long way. I don't plan to go massive power again as just aggro and very hard to hold together for track use.

Ac is already out except the exchanger in the cabin, battery I do plan to move and is already a smaller one.

I find the Tillett's really comfy, much better than most I have sat in and never give me back ache.

Here are the weights of the lardy girl. This was before the Alcon's got fitted


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This might help give you some weight saving 'Target Areas';


A/C system 13.0kg
SAI system 1.0kg
Downpipe & Decat 4.0kg
FMIC (in lieu of 2xSMIC) 1.0kg
Engine plastics 5.0kg
Headlight washers deleted 1.0kg
Undertray Removed 2.0kg
Back seats 20.0kg
Parcel shelf 0.5kg
Front seats (Saving after replacements)	22.0kg
Carpets 11.0kg
Radio	1.5kg
Radio surround 1.0kg
CD Changer 2.5kg
Rear Speakers  1.0kg
Dash supports 2.0kg
Steering Wheel	2.0kg
Glovebox 2.0kg
Rear Plastics & cover 3.0kg
Spare wheel & tools 17.0kg
Rear Ballast 16.0kg
Rear tow hook 2.0kg
Tunnel plastics 2.0kg
Sound deadening	9.0kg
Rear Wheel Arch Liners	3.0kg
Passenger Airbag	3.0kg
Headlining & Trims	3.0kg
Wiring to CD Changer	0.5kg
Wheels & Spacers	12.0kg
Lightweight Heating Matrix	6.3kg
Lightweight Battery	6.0kg
Front Arch Liners	3.0kg
Rear Crashbar	3.0kg
Evap Pump	2.0kg
Front ARB	2.0kg
Exhaust	10.0kg


----------



## Mattie170 (Jul 29, 2017)

NickG said:


> This might help give you some weight saving 'Target Areas';
> 
> 
> A/C system 13.0kg
> ...


That's great thanks, I've done most of them now just a few more to go.


----------



## Mattie170 (Jul 29, 2017)

NickG said:


> This might help give you some weight saving 'Target Areas';
> 
> 
> A/C system 13.0kg
> ...


What lightweight heater matrix do people use?

I took delivery of my KW ST XTA,s and we ordered the wrong ones by accident, special order as well so can't be returned. If anyone wants a cheap set for a 2wd drive tt, mk4 golf, Leon, Jetta etc let me know. New "correct" set on their way. Best to not order parts whilst drinking beer!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Demon tweaks sell a lightweight heater for about a ton, it's a good bit of kit and kicks out a load of heat for such a small item - clocks in at about 1Kg

EDIT: its now £120, but worth it

https://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/motorspo ... ght-heater


----------



## Ac710n (10 mo ago)

Mattie170 said:


> What lightweight heater matrix do people use?
> 
> I took delivery of my KW ST XTA,s and we ordered the wrong ones by accident, special order as well so can't be returned. If anyone wants a cheap set for a 2wd drive tt, mk4 golf, Leon, Jetta etc let me know. New "correct" set on their way. Best to not order parts whilst drinking beer!


If they're still available after 5 years then I need some


----------

